# Akustikkoppler selbst bauen



## msimpr (20. Oktober 2014)

Guten Abend Leute,

Wie kann ich einen Akustikkoppler selber zusammenbauen was brauche ich dafür?

Vllt kann mir da jemand behilflich sein.

Für alle die nich wissen was das is:

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...=hprB3zly8gJN9XXaD-xkSA&bvm=bv.77880786,d.ZWU


----------



## bingo88 (23. Oktober 2014)

Da gab es mal was vom CCC: Datenklo
Unten auf der Seite findest du auch einen Link zu einem Nachbauprojekt


----------

